# Is your Dog(s) tired after a show?



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It may not be "stress" from being at the show but I am sure they are excited to be there. They may not show by jumping and carrying on, but just like with us, the mental excitement can be much more exhasting than physical exertion. All mine have always been shot after a day at a show, trial or training.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I can pretty much guarantee mine are zonked for a day or two after a trial. I think they sleep a lot less. Sure they sleep some, but I think they get interrupted a lot between people and barking dogs, etc.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My dogs are so busy every day, with classes and roadwork and conditioning, etc, that I think they consider a show a break! They get to sleep several hours while on the road, mine have no problems sleeping at hotels, and they aren't getting their daily road work and crazy exercise. It's ME that is exhausted after a show!

Hank is right in that it is the constant mental stimulation that tires them out far more than anything physical.


----------

